# Smoking a brisket?



## stu1gpx (Oct 30, 2004)

Hi,
I'm from Lubbock Texas.
I just got a smoker and would like to cook the best and most tender and juicy brisket possible.  Are there any secrets or knowledge that someone might be able to share.  Please state the obvious because I am new at this.
thanks


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Oct 30, 2004)

Three things necessary - low, slow, moist.  That is use a low temp, no more than 200', cook it for a long time, tyupically 6 to 8 hours, mop frequently with a flavorful basting liquid, and keep a pan of water in the smoker to steam lightly.  And when serving, cut against the grain into thin slices.  That's about it.  After that, it's just finding your favorite basting flavor.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## stu1gpx (Oct 30, 2004)

thanks. How often do I flip the brisket? if at all?
Do I wrap it in foil for allittle bit of the time?
What internal temp do I bring the meat too...and how long do I let it stay at that temp before i pull it off? 
Thanks


----------



## Raine (Oct 31, 2004)

Key thing is to learn how to control your fire.

You want to cook it slow for a long time.   We cook our at around 225 until it reaches 195° (internal) If you want it pretty tender, wrap in foil after you pull it from the smoker, for a couple hours.

Remember if you're looking, you ain't cooking.


----------



## Noir (Nov 3, 2004)

What kind of smoker are you using?

Use a "whole packer" -- i.e., the entire brisket -- point and flat.  It should be about 12-15*.

Find yourself a rub.  Check out The Virtual Weber Bullet website's cooking section.  I usually like spicy rubs, but lately have used one with sugar.  it's excellent.

Trim the brisket.  But leave on enough fat to keep it moist.  

Smoke at 200-225.  If you're higher -- don't worry.  Most people say to start fat side *down*.  I've never noticed much of a difference.  There's no need to turn it.

I usually cook it until about 180, then wrap loosely in a double layer of foil and let it rest in the over (cold) to come to temp.  I slice mine a little thicker than most people, because I love the texture.  Never chop a brisket.


----------

